# Rough-in Height for Kitchen Supply Lines?



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You should be OK with 18". Your counter top is 36". That means your sink needs to be 18" deep to interfere. More important is the roughin height of your waste pipe. To high and your sunk. Best to choose a sink depth including disposal and pipe accordingly.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> You should be OK with 18". Your counter top is 36". That means your sink needs to be 18" deep to interfere. More important is the roughin height of your waste pipe. To high and your sunk. Best to choose a sink depth including disposal and pipe accordingly.


Thanks...the original drain stack is still in the slab. 

I can't recall how tall it is at the moment but I suppose it can be cut down a bit if need be.

Tipsy


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Rough them at 18" that will cover most anything


----------

